# Lewis & Clark Wildlife Federation



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Lewis and Clark Wildlife Club

P.O. Box 421

Bismarck, ND 58502

Next Meeting: Elks Lodge # 1199 PER Room (southeast corner of building)

Monday; April 12, 2004 Time: 7:00 p.m.

Please attend this very important meeting.

Agenda: LCWC Meeting

· Completing final plans for the Junior Duck Stamp Awards Banquet and the Lewis and Clark Wildlife Club Annual fund raiser to be held on April 24, 2004. Mike McEnroe has volunteered to chair the committee to contact local organizations concerning donations. Mike Donahue has already contacted VFW Post 1326 and McQuade's for donations to cover banquet expenses and for auction items. If you have items to donate, please call the numbers below.

· The LCWC will set-up for the banquet at 1:00 p.m. on the 24th. Volunteers are needed to help with the set-up. Please consider helping with this very important task

· LCWC memberships were voted upon at a meeting last year. The motion was made for the annual dues to be $15.00 for a single and $20.00 for a couple.

· Banquet Tickets are $12.50. Please call and reserve your tickets now.

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation has a new Executive Director. Meet Jason Dubord that night. John Kopp, NDWF President, will also be at the banquet.

Call: 222-3899 (Mike D) or 258-2809 (Bob S) for more information!

Or E- mail: [email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There's nothing on TV except for reruns. (add music here!) You are about done with your yard work and you need a break. Fishing will slack off for the evening and you have cleaned your guns from last falls hunting trips. Are you looking for some entertainment for Saturday evening?

Well, the Lewis and Clark Wildlife Club has just the thing for you. On Saturday, April 24, at 6:00 p.m. at the VFW. Club, will host the North Dakota Jr. Duck Stamp annual banquet. In attendance are about 30 young artists along with their parents, grandparents, and teachers. The young artists will recognized for their artistic abilities. You are cordially invited to come to the banquet. But you have to act soon ! ! ! ! !

In order to tell the VFW how many meals to prepare, we need to know soon - like this Friday.

Call today. Make sure you reserve your spot at the Jr. Duck Stamp banquet. Everything will be over by 8:00 p.m. Please call Bob Schaible at 258-2809 any time of day and, if nothing else, leave a message. Or you can call Mike Donahue at 222-3899 and leave a message. You will be glad you did. (Yee haw!)

Don't delay! Pick up the phone.

See you the ND Jr. Duck Stamp banquet.


----------

